# Österreich



## Tom (16. Januar 2001)

Hallo zusammen!Ich habe auf meiner Homepage (   www.resi.at/tom-online    ) verschiedene Flüsse und Seen in Österreich beschrieben. Alle Gewässer habe ich schon selber beagelt.Zusätzlich findet man Informationen zu Lizenzpreisen, hauptsächlich vorkommende Fischarten, Saison, Kartenverkaufsstellen, Links,...Ich versuche ständig mein Angebot auszubauen!Also einfach mal reinschauen und einen Trip nach Österreich planen.Tom[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Tom am 16-01-2001 um 15:20.]


----------



## Donaufischer (17. Januar 2001)

hm tom!
du zeigst auf einer deiner einstiegseiten eine landschaft?????mit kanu!!!!
weshalb????
oder besser! so ne gegend kenn ich nicht in meiner heimat!!!!
gibt&acute;s da irgendwo einen knopf mit wirklich guten rev...........mfg


----------



## Donaufischer (25. Januar 2001)

aufruf an alle board&acute;is aus ÖSTERREICH!!!!!!!
wo geht ihr eigentlich angeln!!!!!!!
*welche reviere ect. ect. ???????mfg Don------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 25-01-2001 um 09:06.]*


----------



## Achim_68 (25. Januar 2001)

Hi Don,
ich bin zwar nicht aus Österreich ( also mehr so der typische Flachlandtiroler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
aber ich fahr&acute; dieses Jahr im Sommer mal wieder an den Weissensee in Kärnten. Ist ein prima Angelgewässer mit einem sehr grossen Fischreichtum - es ist fast für jeden was dabei

------------------
Maht et jot sät de
Achim us Monnem am Rhing
Möge die Macht mit euch sein


----------



## Tom (26. Januar 2001)

Hi Don!Mein Lieblingssee macht erst wieder am 1.4. auf. Deswegen werde ich in nächster Zeit mein Glück in Flüssen wie Donau und Enns probieren. Mal sehn was dabei rauskommt. Bis dann Tom------------------
Auf meiner Seite (  www.resi.at/tom-online   ) habe ich einige der besten Angelreviere Österreichs beschrieben. Ansonsten gibt es noch Links zu anderen Seiten,...
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Tom am 25-01-2001 um 12:53.]


----------



## Helmet (26. Januar 2001)

Hoi Freunde!Bin am Neusiedlersee zu Hause und geh auch dort Fischen! Ab und zu auch an die Wulka (kleiner Fluß/Bach) und auf Teichen; aber der Neusiedlersee is quasi mein Stammrevier!Ciao Helmet ;o)

------------------
!!! Köhlerhunter 2000 !!!


----------



## Donaufischer (29. Januar 2001)

zur information!
  www.landesfischereiverein.at mfg Don [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Donaufischer am 29-01-2001 um 14:42.]


----------



## Donaufischer (29. Januar 2001)

weiters!
 http://www.oefg1880.at mfg Don

------------------
täglich drei Barben C&R
---   DONAUFISCHER  ---


----------



## Staffi (13. Februar 2001)

HI LEUTE !Ich bin ein Ösi aber ich fische meistens auf der Donau und Nebenflüssen.Mein lieblings Revier ist aber in Ungarn!(bei Györ)Petri und viel Glück !!!


----------

